# Need Help



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

It will take a while, but I think you'll find as your golden grows up a little, they will get used to each other. It is very common in my house to separate the puppies from the adults.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Agreed. It's also important to spend quality one-on-one time with the boxer. Let him know that his place in the household hasn't diminished. He's just gained a playmate if he wants one.


----------



## Riley 8-18-06 (Nov 19, 2006)

you dont understand he's mean... Try to imagine the junkyard pitbull... yea thats my girlfriends boxer.. he loves people but hates other dogs


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Riley 8-18-06 said:


> you dont understand he's mean... Try to imagine the junkyard pitbull... yea thats my girlfriends boxer.. he loves people but hates other dogs


Knowing that the boxer hates other dogs, I'm curious as to why you brought another dog into your home.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

LaurJen said:


> Knowing that the boxer hates other dogs, I'm curious as to why you brought another dog into your home.


I'm guessing they didn't know it was gonna be so bad.

I agree with Vern.....it should get better with time.


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Rick that was my number one concern with Samson, as the master dog and then enters Cosmos. That is why I asked you how you introduced them and where. I plan to get another golden as Nugget is a little older, maybe around the age of two. I will most likely go the rescue golden route again. Placing the goldens together a number of times to see how they react and play with each other. My question is - will or can there behavor do a flip when I bring a new golden into Nuggets home. And we find Mr Murphy (Of Murphy's Law fame) here waiting for us.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

kra said:


> Rick that was my number one concern with Samson, as the master dog and then enters Cosmos.


The one thing we had going for us is Samson's love for all dogs. They're all playmates to him. One of my sisters has a Boxer puppy, and my mom has brought him over twice....while visiting....and they play nonstop in the backyard until my mom leaves. My other sister has two Pitbulls, and the couple times they've come over, Samson plays just as much.

When Cosmo arrived, Samson did a little bit of growling in the beginning....but even that has gotten better. They eat well together, they both have their own food bowls and seem to realize they aren't allowed to use the other bowl. 

So far, the only REAL incident was when Cosmo had Samson's tennis ball. Samson snapped at him. So the tennis ball was put away.

I think you're right though. Had Cosmo gotten here earlier in the day, we should have taken them to the park to play first. That's the one thing I would have done different. But because it was so dark, we didn't have that option. We did let them get to know each other a bit while we walked them around the block...


----------



## Samwise (May 15, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> Knowing that the boxer hates other dogs, I'm curious as to why you brought another dog into your home.


Me, too. And blaming the girlfriend for not socializing the boxer as a pup isn't gonna fix anything.

I think that you might want to consult a professional to get some ideas on how to handle this properly. Even with good intentions, one wrong move and you could have a dead puppy on your hands, if the boxer is really as bad as you've described him.

Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Rick thanks for the feedback, I'm thrilled that they are getting along so well.
High fives from me for saving Cosmo! Super classy! I'm wondering at what age should I wait to bring in a buddy for Nugget. Any suggestions or ideas.
I would like to get her past the puppy-teenage doggy years. In hopes that she settles a little, to a lot, have a solid strong bond with me and at the same time accept another golden under our roof with little to no fireworks!
Know what I mean?....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

kra said:


> Rick thanks for the feedback, I'm thrilled that they are getting along so well.
> High fives from me for saving Cosmo! Super classy! I'm wondering at what age should I wait to bring in a buddy for Nugget. Any suggestions or ideas.
> I would like to get her past the puppy-teenage doggy years. In hopes that she settles a little, to a lot, have a solid strong bond with me and at the same time accept another golden under our roof with little to no fireworks!
> Know what I mean?....


I had always planned on getting another puppy before Samson hit two years old. My thinking was that I wanted him to have some of his own puppy-playfulness left, to enjoy playing with a new puppy.

Obviously, I've pushed that plan out a bit....bringing Cosmo into the home.... But that's okay.

Thanks for the high fives.... I don't know if I feel super classy, though. I kinda feel like I got a great deal. I got a free dog! And so far, he's been a great dog. I know I didn't know what I was getting into, but so far, I feel like I've made out like a bandit.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Samwise said:


> Me, too. And blaming the girlfriend for not socializing the boxer as a pup isn't gonna fix anything.
> 
> I think that you might want to consult a professional to get some ideas on how to handle this properly. Even with good intentions, one wrong move and you could have a dead puppy on your hands, if the boxer is really as bad as you've described him.
> 
> Good luck and please keep us posted.


I agree that you've got to be VERY careful. But I don't think impossible. 

How do they behave in neutral grounds? Have you tried taking them to a park?


----------



## Riley 8-18-06 (Nov 19, 2006)

OK So heres the deal. The Boxers is my Girlfriends EX husbands dog which he will be takin soon as hes gets his feet on the ground. I knew the boxer was going and thats why we got the dog. I never seen how the dog reacts to other dogs or I would have waited. I've always been around friendly dogs all my life so I didnt even think a dog being this bad was possible unless they are the dogs that you see in pit fighting videos or something. But the fact remains that we got the dog and now we have a problem on our hands and my pup isnt going anywhere. And I do believe he is the way he is due to the lack of being socialized with other dogs... Everyone has there own believes and ways of training but my first approach when I get a dog is to take him out into the world and let him meet and greet all the people and dogs as possible. Every morning me and Riley take a walk around the block then we stop At cumberland farms and Greet customers as they enter, of course the customers love the little pup and Riley just soaks up all the attention. Well time for dinner I'll check back often


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Since it's a temporary situation, be glad that puppies need to be kenneled much of the time when they are tiny. How long will the boxer be with you? 

Just try to keep them far apart so the pup isn't traumatized or worse.


----------



## Riley 8-18-06 (Nov 19, 2006)

Brandy's Mom said:


> Since it's a temporary situation, be glad that puppies need to be kenneled much of the time when they are tiny. How long will the boxer be with you?
> 
> Just try to keep them far apart so the pup isn't traumatized or worse.


Ohh no the puppy will be fine I am handleing it good during the night and some of the morning the pup is in the crate and the boxer roams the house then in the morning the pup goes out to do his bussiness then comes in to roam the house and the boxer goes outside where he stays most of the day then comes in and goes downstairs in the basement till the pup goes in the cage... I got it all figured out.. I love my pup and will not put him in a postion where he can be hurt... The point of this thread was to see if there are any methods of slowly easeing the tension. because the boxer has alot of energy as does the pup and they could be good playmate if I could settle the boxer down..


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

When we first adopted Jenna at age 7, she was very aggressive toward our 9-month-old golden puppy. It took MONTHS of work to get them to the point where I could trust Jenna around the puppy, which is why I asked how long the boxer will be with you. 

One technique that I used was to treat all dogs exactly the same. If one got kenneled, they all got kenneled, etc. But your pup is so young that this technique would be hard to apply.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

as a temporary measure--for the sake of the puppy, you can use a muzzle (to keep the pup from getting hurt) that that is only a temporary fix. 

I would leave the boxer on the leash for now--let him drag it around, it will be easier for you if a situation does happen. 

The advice about finding a training professional is good. It won't be cheap to have one come to your home--but am sure it will be worth it.


----------

